# Apache Packages in JDK (1.4) rt.jar



## odysseus (8. Jul 2005)

Kann mir jemand erklären wieso im rt.jar des JDKs Packages von Apache liegen, z.b. org.apache.crimson, org.apache.xalan, org.apache.xpath ?

In der API sind diese Pakete nicht. Außerdem scheinen da alle Klassen "not visible" zu sein.

Danke im voraus.


----------



## Bleiglanz (8. Jul 2005)

ist erst seit der 1.4er drin

=> das ganze XML - API ist nur ein haufen interfaces, die von irgendwem implementiert werden müssen

diese Implementierungen werden dann zur Laufzeit dynamisch geladen

als kleines zuckerl liefert also sun also schon eine Implementierung der XML-API (JAXP) mit, ist im Prinzip nur Luxus

denk einfach an JDBC, auch das ist nur ein Haufen Interfaces, aber sun liefert schon den JDBC-ODBC Treiber mit...


----------



## odysseus (8. Jul 2005)

ok, danke!


----------

